

Oracle's JVM/JRE plans: hotspot, Jrockit, openJDK (PM of Oracle Jrockit team - gtani
http://www.theserverside.com/news/thread.tss?thread_id=59317#332147

======
adamilardi
This article didn't cover what will happen to the JSR process. IBM has a huge
investment in java but is now a direct competitor to oracle/weblogic. I'm
worried oracle will not be as open with the JSR process and IBM will be less
inclined to help make an Oracle product better. I'd really like to see a
commitment to the community process that made J2EE great. As far as startups
using java... Tomcat and JBOSS application server are free and scalable.
Framework combo's i've used are spring/struts/jsp spring/java server
faces/icefaces spring/spring web/jsp.

~~~
kls
Since Oracle came into the picture, I have worried that we may be looking at 3
wholly incompatible Java distros, IBM , Oracle, and Apache / Open source. I
just don't see how Oracle and IBM are going to get along without SUN in the
middle.

~~~
adamilardi
Agreed. If I was "in charge" I would spin off java into something like the
Mozilla foundation. It could be supported equally by Oracle, IBM and others
who build product on the technology.

------
bretpiatt
Stuff not mentioned here, you'll see JRockit Virtual Edition that runs on OVM
without a full OS underneath -- this will compete with the VMW/tC Server/no OS
stack on ESX.

The OSS JVMs will have the drawback of having to carry a full OS underneath so
even if they are as efficient as the closed JVMs you'll still gain advantage
for going commercial. The OSS community needs to start looking at how to do
the same on Xen. It doesn't make sense as much sense on KVM since you have a
full OS there anyways.

